# Test Prop lump remains weeks later?



## MissfitNY (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey guys! I have been on test prop alternating between glute and delt, but the last glute shot was so painful and bruised up with a hard lump that has lasted up until now. It seemed to slowly dissapear over the past weeks, but today I woke up and it felt like I got bit my a mosquito and was a little itchy. The fact it has been slowly disappearing made me feel a little better, but shouldn't the bump be completely gone by now?? I am a little freaked out. Could I have an abscess?????


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes, it could very well be an abscess and you probably hit something going in.  I'd have a doc take a look at it.  Also, remember that the abscess can slowly continue to release test into your bloodstream...causing your levels to flux.

Oh, welcome and greetings my fellow New Yorker!

/V


----------



## SJ69 (Jun 13, 2009)

Do you have a fever?  Is the inj site warm to touch?  How long has it been sore?  Sometimes certain shots just seem to hurt more and/or longer and certain brands of prop can be particularly painful.  I wouldn't jump the gun on this one and go running to the doc.  Do you use good technique?  Draw and shoot with different needles?  Warm the oil?  Massage the inj site?  Clean the site before and after w/ alcohol prep pads?  
If your gear is clean and your techniques are clean, then it is not an abscess.


----------



## SJ69 (Jun 13, 2009)

On the other hand "weeks" seems like a long time.  Does it hurt or just itch?


----------



## MissfitNY (Jun 13, 2009)

the knot is still there and it doesn't hurt, but it was very strange it was itchy this morning only in the area where I had the injection. That made me feel for the knot and that is when I noticed. Thanks for the welcome. Everything was clean and I'm not running a fever so I wanted to rule abscess out.I just don't understand why the knot still remains.


----------

